# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  China ein Witz

## chauat

Einfach drauf   ::   ::  

1-	Der Arzt schimpft seinen Patienten aus: "Sie sind ja wirklich ein Vollidiot!"
Patient: "Aber wieso denn Herr Doktor?"
Arzt: "Jetzt behandle ich Sie seit acht Monaten gegen Gelbsucht und jetzt sagen Sie mir, dass Sie Chinese sind!"
2-	Ein Amerikaner, ein Türke und ein Chinese wetten, dass sie am längsten in einer Sauna voller Fliegen bleiben. Geht der Amerikaner hinein. Nach 5 Minuten kommt er wieder raus und sagt: "Ich gehe nie wieder in diese Sauna!" Geht der Türke hinein. Kommt nach 10 Minuten raus und sagt dasselbe. Geht der Chinese rein kommt erst nach 5 Stunden raus.
Fragen die anderen:"Wie hast du das geschafft?"
Antwortete der Chinese: "Tsching, tschang, tschung, Chinesen sind nicht dumm, Chinesen in die Ecke scheißen, Fliegen um die Scheiße kreisen!"
3-	Die Ostfriesen schreiben den Chinesen: "Hiermit erklären wir Euch den Krieg. Wir haben 5000 Soldaten und 500 Panzer."
Kurz darauf antworten die Chinesen: "Liebe Ostfriesen, wir nehmen den Krieg an. Wir haben fünf Millionen Soldaten und 500.000 Panzer."
Nach einer kurzen Beratung schreiben die Ostfriesen zurück: "Liebe Chinesen, leider müssen wir den Krieg absagen, denn wir haben nicht genug Betten für alle Gefangenen."
4-	Was hat ein Chinese und der Grüne Punkt gemeinsam?
Einen gelben Sack!
5-	Der Bauunternehmer predigt seinen Männern: "Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an dem Fleiß der chinesischen Arbeiter, wenn einer Schüttelfrost bekommt, feiert er nicht krank, sondern meldet sich zum Sandsieben!"
6-	Kommt ein Chinese zu einem Tierarzt und sagt: "Mein Hund ist krank!"
Fragt der Tierarzt: "Beschreiben Sie doch mal die Symptome."
Antwortet der Chinese: "Er schmeckt schlecht!"
7-	Frage an Radio Eriwan: "Kann Rotchina sich an der Raumschifffahrt beteiligen?"
Antwort: "Im Prinzip ja, wenn 500.000 Rotchinesen auf die eine Seite der Wippe springen."
8-	Ein Chinese, ein Deutscher und Engländer machen in der Kneipe eine Wette: Wer es am längsten schafft nicht auf das Klo zu gehen, hat gewonnen.
Der Engländer hält es 5 Stunden aus und rennt dann schnell auf die Toilette. Der Deutsche steht es ganze 10 Stunden aus.
Nach 3 Tagen ist der Chinese immer noch nicht auf das Klo gegangen. Da fragt der Deutsche: "Wie schaffst du das bloß?"
Der Chinese grinst breit und sagt: "Chinese sein nicht dumm, Chinese haben Pampers um."
9-	Drei Chinesen wandern nach Amerika aus.
Bu, Ju und Fu. Um sich anzupassen ändern sie ihre Namen: Bu nannte sich Buck, Ju nannte sich Juck und Fu ging wieder zurück nach China!
10-	Das Geheimnis um das Aussterben von Dinosaurier wurde gelüftet. Sie wurden von den Chinesen gegessen.
11-	Ein Chinese sitzt in einer deutschen Kneipe und bestellt sich ein Bier. Der Kellner bringt das Bestellte und stellt es auf einen Bierdeckel auf den Tisch.
Nach kurzer Zeit bestellt der Chinese wieder ein Bier. Der Kellner füllt das Glas erneut auf, will es vor den Gast stellen, aber der Bierdeckel ist weg.
Also legt er einen neuen unters Bier. Nach einer Weile bestellt der Chinese sein drittes Bier. Wieder ist der Bierdeckel weg.
Murmelt der Kellner: “Dem bringe ich nicht schon wieder einen Bierdeckel.”
Darauf der Chinese: “Wo ist Keks?”

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ein chinesisches Ehepaar, dass ein Fastfood Restaurant betreibt, liegt am Abend nach getaner Arbeit im Bett und Sie reden noch etwas über die Dinge die im Laufe des Tages so geschehen sind (also völlig belanglos). Da sagt er: "Hmmm, irgendwie hätte ich jetzt tierisch Lust auf 6!" Darauf Sie: "Willst Du jetzt zwei gebratene Spiegeleier mit Speck und Toast?"

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Chinese kommt in die Bäckerei und sagt: "Ich hätte gelne ein Blödchen."
Sagt die Bäckerin: "Einen Moment bitte. Meine Kollegin kommt gleich!"

Was heißt *Oberschenkelbruch* bei Männern *auf Chinesisch*?

Knicki Knacki nah bei Sacki


Wie heißt der chinesische Verkehrsminister? Um Lei Tung.

Was heißt Ofen auf chinesisch? Hei Zung

*Der Schwur*
Ein Chinese legte einmal einen Schwur ab. Er sagte, dass er den Rest seines Lebens seine Haare entweder zwirbeln oder flechten will. Nach ein paar Jahren hat der Mann nur noch drei Haare. Also muss er sie flechten. Dann hat er nur noch 2 Haare, also muss er sie zwirbeln. Als ihm dann auch noch das vorletzte Haar ausfällt, sagt er: “Endlich kann ich meine Haare wieder offen tragen!”

----------


## schiene

@chauat,immer schön aufpassen....

Ein Mann hat sich im Wald verlaufen. Nach 4 Wochen ohne Essen und Bett findet er endlich ein kleines Haus im Wald. Er klopft an und ein kleiner uralter Chinese öffnet ihm. Der Mann erklärt seine Notlage und der Chinese bietet ihm für die Nacht ein Bett an und bittet ihn, gemeinsam zu Abend zu essen. Der Chinese stellt jedoch eine Bedingung an die Einladung, eine kleine Enkelin wohnt bei ihm, und er möchte auf keinen Fall, dass irgendein Gast sie auch nur berührt. Der Mann nahm die Einladung dankend an und ging auf die etwas wunderliche Bedingung ein. Da warnte ihn der alte Chinese nochmals, wenn er seine Enkelin auch nur berühren wurde, so müsste er einen schrecklichen, dreiteiligen chinesischen Horrortest überstehen; der Mann willigte nochmals ein und freute sich auf das Essen und sein Bett. Beim Abendessen kapierte der Mann, was es mit der seltsamen Drohung auf sich hatte, die kleine Enkelin des alten Chinesen war eine junge Dame und die hübscheste asiatische Perle, die er je gesehen hatte. Wahrend des Essens konnte er seinen Blick nicht von ihr abwenden, und auch sie schien Gefallen an ihm zu haben, möglicherweise lebte sie schon Jahre allein mit ihrem Großvater im Wald. Als sich nach dem Essen jeder in sein Zimmer zurückzog, passierte, was passieren musste, der Mann hielt es nicht aus und ging in das Zimmer des Mädchens, als er glaubte, der Großvater schlief schon fest. Er dachte sich, auch wenn er es merken sollte, was ist schon ein Chinesentest gegen eine Nacht mit dieser Frau. Die Nacht war dann tatsächlich auch die schönste Nacht seines Lebens. Als er am anderen Morgen in seinem Zimmer aufwachte, hatte er ein beklemmendes Gefühl auf der Brust. Er machte die Augen auf und sah, dass ein großer Stein auf seiner Brust lag, auf dem ein Zettel klebte mit der Aufschrift: „Erster chinesischer Horrortest: Felsbrocken auf Brust“. Der Mann dachte sich, der alte Chinese hat es dann wohl doch mitbekommen, aber das Steinchen ist wohl lächerlich. Er nahm den Felsbrocken und warf ihn aus dem Fenster. In diesem Moment sah er, dass auf dem Felsbrocken noch ein zweiter Zettel klebte: „Zweiter chinesischer Horrortest: Felsbrocken mit Schnur an linkem Hoden gebunden.“ Der Mann bemerkte die Schnur, aber er konnte den Felsbrocken nicht mehr fangen. Geistesgegenwärtig sprang er aus dem Fenster dem Stein hinterher, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern. Nachdem er aus dem Fenster gesprungen und schon im freien Fall war, bemerkte er einen weiteren Zettel an der Hauswand mit der Aufschrift: „Dritter chinesischer Horrortest: rechter Hoden mit Schnur an Bettpfosten angebunden.“

----------


## pit

Diesen Test wünsche ich keinem. Auch nicht meinem schlimmsten Feind (obwohl).
Dann lieber Chack Wau.

 ::

----------


## chauat

@ schiene
 ::   ::   No comment

----------


## schiene

Drei Chinesen wandern nach Amerika aus Bu, Ju und Fu. Um sich anzupassen ändern sie ihre Namen: Bu nannte sich Buck, Ju nannte sich Juck und Fu ging wieder zurück nach China!

----------

